# The League: Anyone watch? (No Spoilers Please)



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The League on FX looks like a show right down my alley. Has anyone watched? I recorded this and I'll get to it eventually, but I'm curious what folks think about it. Got good review from the NYT.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I watched it

It's basically EXACTLY what you would except

Kinda funny, some obvious jokes, a bit over the top, guy humor, can't see it going past 8 or so eps


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I thought it was pretty funny. Taco is great!


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

I thought it was ok. It was a decent enough episode to get me to tune in next week, and I laughed a few times.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

A little cruder/rauncher than I expected. Was not horrible, had a few humorous moments.

It just seemed to be unnecessarily crude, so perhaps if they tone it down or I adjust to the tone I will enjoy it more.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

missed it while i was away/forgot to set, can't find the episode online (hulu, fx) just clips. anyone know if it's being rebroadcast before the next episode?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Apparently the pilot episode "The Draft" is being replayed early Thursday morning. Check your TiVo for exact time...


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't care much about football and fantasy football at all, but I enjoyed the pilot. I'm tuning in for a few more with a season pass.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Amnesia said:


> Apparently the pilot episode "The Draft" is being replayed early Thursday morning. Check your TiVo for exact time...


strange, that one didn't show up, but it's set to get it on Wed night (maybe b/c the series is setup on the HD side). thanks though!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I enjoyed it and found some of the humor to parallel the league I'm in.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought it was my league and I hate to admit, but my friends completely. I was cracking up during a lot of the episode. Tacos song was hysterical.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Taco's song was pretty funny, but it was also the thing in the show that makes it less likely I would recommend it to my friends. Other parts of the show rang true with a LOT of leagues, I would imagine, but if it crosses the line too far into raunch/crudeness I think it could also lose viewers. But if that's what it is setting out to be, by all means be that and do it well and entertain the viewers you are targeting.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I liked it a lot and hoping it stays...it's probably funnier if you do play fantasy football since a lot of it rings very true...


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

I thought it was funny. Definitely crude, and some of the jokes were obvious, but I laughed enough to keep the SP. Though I'm in 6 fantasy football leagues so I'm right in their target demo. My wife said my fantasy football dorkness was overwhelmingly confirmed when I paused during the draft to read the stickers to see who they were taking. I give them credit for being pretty accurate with the player's names on the board. Man, I am a dork.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Funny and crude. Right up my Trailer Park Boys alley. Not that it's anywhere near as good as TPB but it's not bad at all. SP set. And, yes, I'm a fantasy junkie too.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

grant33 said:


> I thought it was funny. Definitely crude, and some of the jokes were obvious, but I laughed enough to keep the SP. Though I'm in 6 fantasy football leagues so I'm right in their target demo. My wife said my fantasy football dorkness was overwhelmingly confirmed when I paused during the draft to read the stickers to see who they were taking. I give them credit for being pretty accurate with the player's names on the board. Man, I am a dork.


I paused too to give a quick glace, looks like it could have been a real draft for sure.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I paused too to give a quick glace, looks like it could have been a real draft for sure.


I admit to the pause and review :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mrowe8 said:


> I admit to the pause and review :up:


I considered doing it then decided that this was too crazy


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I too paused and review...

and we totally have the guy who always picks somebody that is either retired, hurt, or in jail!

and we've had both cocktail servers and a "board *****" before!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

grant33 said:


> I thought it was funny. Definitely crude, and some of the jokes were obvious, but I laughed enough to keep the SP. Though I'm in 6 fantasy football leagues so I'm right in their target demo. My wife said my fantasy football dorkness was overwhelmingly confirmed when I paused during the draft to read the stickers to see who they were taking. I give them credit for being pretty accurate with the player's names on the board. Man, I am a dork.


Also guilty as charged. I am relieved I am not alone.

Yes, it was a LOT ruder than I expected, but I can so relate to it, and see league mates of mine in the characters that I will keep watching. My 14 YO son who I bought in to my money league will not get permission to watch it. No Taco song for him. I was rewinding and tearing up laughing at that. And the sack race. And the joint.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

"Hook a brother up!" lol


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The guy who let's his young son into the league..that would make a great character...lol


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I watched this last night, and loved it. It rang a little too true at times. 

And I absolutely paused it to look at the draft board. (The stickers looked like they could have been from CBS Sportsline's draft kit.  ) I used the draft board as a test to check the writers' fantasy football street cred - and I think they're legit. 

I think my favorite part may have been the two lawyers incorporating a swap of fantasy draft picks as part of the plea bargain negotiations.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> clipped...
> 
> I think my favorite part may have been the two lawyers incorporating a swap of fantasy draft picks as part of the plea bargain negotiations.


Agreed. That felt like the most natural comedy of the episode, but I really did like the whole thing. Some of it just felt a little over-the-top (Taco's song and the finger in the butt came a little too quickly out of nowhere,) but it was all pretty humorous. The thing that excited me the most was the actual characters they've chosen. All seem to be believable caricatures of a solid group of friends.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

mrowe8 said:


> I admit to the pause and review :up:


Ditto.

I even critiqued them some.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

mrowe8 said:


> I admit to the pause and review :up:


Didn't pause but I was definitely checking the board out. Very accurate. Made me happy.

I thought the show was funny but most of the funny parts were played over and over in commercials. I'm looking forward to seeing the next few episodes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

2nd ep was pretty good! Funny stuff. They couldn't have done someone besides Tory Holt huh? 

Should have done Joey Galloway and Fred Taylor


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like Taco may be doing a song every week. I hope so, that is the second week I laughed out loud and almost wet myself.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone watch last night?

Thought it was pretty funny.



Spoiler



Terry Bradshaw was funny, and the scramble to get Coffee was great


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't watched last nights episode yet, but I have been watching. I love this show!


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

If we are "just spoiling now because this is the thread", could someone ask a mod to change the title?

At least now I know to stay out of the thread.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> If we are "just spoiling now because this is the thread", could someone ask a mod to change the title?
> 
> At least now I know to stay out of the thread.


What was the spoiler?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> What was the spoiler?


I spoiled stuff, but threw it in a box

Guess we can just do this thread and spoil as needed


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I tried to watch the pilot but was bored to death and quit about half way through. Didn't seem the least bit funny to me. It doesn't help that I have no interest in football, fantasy or real.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> I tried to watch the pilot but was bored to death and quit about half way through. Didn't seem the least bit funny to me. It doesn't help that I have no interest in football, fantasy or real.


haha, it's 90% fantasy football, 5% football, and 5% crude humor

if you don't like 95% of that, I'm surprised you even watched the pilot


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

I have no interest in football or fantasy football, but I think the show is decent.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> I tried to watch the pilot but was bored to death and quit about half way through. Didn't seem the least bit funny to me. It doesn't help that I have no interest in football, fantasy or real.


With zero interest in the premise of the show it seems odd you would even try the pilot.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> haha, it's 90% fantasy football, 5% football, and 5% crude humor
> 
> if you don't like 95% of that, I'm surprised you even watched the pilot


I think your percentage for the crude humor may be a tad low. It is probably closer to 20% crude humor.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mrowe8 said:


> With zero interest in the premise of the show it seems odd you would even try the pilot.


I don't know. It is just a premise or background for the show. Lots of shows I watch that I don't really care much about the premise.

I don't like hospitals but sometimes will find a show related to a hospital that is interesting. (rarely).

I am not a fan of bars really, yet I enjoyed Cheers etc etc.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

marksman said:


> I don't know. It is just a premise or background for the show. Lots of shows I watch that I don't really care much about the premise.
> 
> I don't like hospitals but sometimes will find a show related to a hospital that is interesting. (rarely).
> 
> I am not a fan of bars really, yet I enjoyed Cheers etc etc.


Yeah, I've never played fantasy football in my life, but I enjoy this show for the most part. It's not great, but it's funny enough to keep me coming back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm really enjoying the show more and more....although I couldn't imagine finding it funny if I had no interest or knowledge of fantasy football.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I'm really enjoying the show more and more....although I couldn't imagine finding it funny if I had no interest or knowledge of fantasy football.


same here, but hey, everyone watch it so it stays on  

and if they do a 2nd season, they need to start it a bit earlier, to time with the start of the season


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> same here, but hey, everyone watch it so it stays on
> 
> and if they do a 2nd season, they need to start it a bit earlier, to time with the start of the season


yeah....and so they can give a little more preperation for the draft!!!


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> yeah....and so they can give a little more preperation for the draft!!!


It would be interesting/funny if they could make jokes relevant to things going on that week or the week before. Such as jokes about Larry Johnson and his remarks or the Ocho Cinco drama of the week.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mrowe8 said:


> It would be interesting/funny if they could make jokes relevant to things going on that week or the week before. Such as jokes about Larry Johnson and his remarks or the Ocho Cinco drama of the week.


be really hard to film and edit and stuff I'm guessing.

But they had Gore getting hurt


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Gore always gets hurt! lol


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Curious if it was made after Gore went down or not then?

I'd go w/ Westbrook if they filmed it before the NFL season started


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

nice article on ESPN about the show

the cast is really great...this show and "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" are very special...I start smiling just at the thought of these shows...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Great episode last night

and now to talk about the episode itself



Spoiler



Loved that they got Antonio Gates on there!
I was cracking up at the couples wine tasting 
And who couldn't see a Plaxico joke coming eventually, but too bad Ronnie Brown is out for the season now! Bad timing  and thus not really a bad trade in the end (well not good either)


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

They are really getting some funny cameos from good people. I loved the final scene in the hotel room. That and the wine tasting. Great stuff.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

This was a *really* funny ep, all the way around. I loved Ruxpin's "bad beat" story, and how everyone got so tired of it. So true to life...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> This was a *really* funny ep, all the way around. I loved Ruxpin's "bad beat" story, and how everyone got so tired of it. So true to life...


I thought this was by far the funniest episode so far. I had to pause on at least 3 occassions until I stopped laughing. This show is a hidden gem. Really, it's more about relationships between the guys and their families than fantasy football, which is the thread that brings them together.



Spoiler



Loved the whole "monstor thing". When Taco crept up in the window behind his bro with the cleaver, I was rolling. It's amazing, but there's always one guy who gets suckered in a fantasy league on trades. I love how they wrote that in (and I had forgotten about Brown getting hurt). And there's always one guy who takes the league so seriously he spends WAY too much time on it. The best part of this show is the guys getting on each other. It feels real. These guys seem to really like each other.


----------



## mrowe8 (Dec 29, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I thought this was by far the funniest episode so far. I had to pause on at least 3 occassions until I stopped laughing. This show is a hidden gem. Really, it's more about relationships between the guys and their families than fantasy football, which is the thread that brings them together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Trade Rape -- that term is great


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrowe8 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Trade Rape -- that term is great





Spoiler



I have to remember that one for my baseball fantasy league. That happens all the time in our league.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Was lukewarm, at best, regarding this show. The spa episode changed things. It's definitely a keeper. 

For the record, I'm not really into football and DEFINITELY not into fantasy sports.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the whole "monstor thing". When Taco crept up in the window behind his bro with the cleaver, I was rolling. It's amazing, but there's always one guy who gets suckered in a fantasy league on trades. I love how they wrote that in (and I had forgotten about Brown getting hurt). And there's always one guy who takes the league so seriously he spends WAY too much time on it. The best part of this show is the guys getting on each other. It feels real. These guys seem to really like each other.


THAT was hilarious. Mrs. S. is not a fan of this show (ie she's an FF widow) heard me laughing hysterically at that scene. She came to see it, and even she laughed at it.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> This was a *really* funny ep, all the way around. I loved Ruxpin's "bad beat" story, and how everyone got so tired of it. So true to life...


I'm still complaining about a playoff game from back in 1997!

I just needed 3 more yards from Tim Brown and I would've won $600!!

3 more yards!!!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Supfreak26 said:


> I'm still complaining about a playoff game from back in 1997!
> 
> I just needed 3 more yards from Tim Brown and I would've won $600!!
> 
> 3 more yards!!!!


I'm still pumped about my win over Anubys and I forget who in a league 2-3 years ago where I picked up back to back waiver D's (KC and Oakland) and both went OFF winning me the championship  

I'm sure there are a lot of Westbrook last year and Mojo this year losses


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> I'm still pumped about my win over Anubys and I forget who in a league 2-3 years ago where I picked up back to back waiver D's (KC and Oakland) and both went OFF winning me the championship
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot of Westbrook last year and Mojo this year losses


this never happened...DO YOU HEAR ME? IT NEVER HAPPENED

/sobs quietly in the corner


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Finally got around to watching this, got through the first two episodes yesterday. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

New season starts Sept 16th! I can't wait! Who will win the Shiva!?!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Sweet! Was just wondering a few days ago whether this would return.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't wait

first ep cameo spoiler


Spoiler



Heard ochocinco is in the first ep


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Love this show, and I hate football.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> Love this show, and I hate football.


Interesting. Do you get all the fantasy football jokes? That first episode where they have their draft was absolutely fantastic for me. It's like they stuck a camera in my group's draft!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Love this show, hope it's a longer season than the 1st one.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I had forgotten about this show. I'll make sure it appears on the TDL, which it should over the weekend.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I like it a lot, but some of the fantasy football topics are a bit off. Not by much, but every now and then they do something that isn't what fantasy football players would do.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Interesting. Do you get all the fantasy football jokes? That first episode where they have their draft was absolutely fantastic for me. It's like they stuck a camera in my group's draft!


I get most of them, I think it's more about the dynamic of the group. I've been a longtime fan of Nick Kroll and Paul Sheer, so I love seeing them in something funny together.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I like it a lot, but some of the fantasy football topics are a bit off. Not by much, but every now and then they do something that isn't what fantasy football players would do.


I was actually surprised at how accurate their draft was last year. I remember seeing their draft board and looking at the names and they were pretty close to my draft, considering they had to film this thing quite awhile before that.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I was actually surprised at how accurate their draft was last year. I remember seeing their draft board and looking at the names and they were pretty close to my draft, considering they had to film this thing quite awhile before that.


most of us could probably fill out the entire draft board like 3-4 months ago and have it be FAIRLY accurate right now.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not into FFB and I love this show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Pretty funny first ep, some of the draft board and such was a little off, but whatever, they had some good stuff there. Not sure why they can't just take almost ANY real mock draft for an 8 team league and replicate it for their board. I saw Braylon Edwards in the 3rd/4th/5th round which is really bad!

But OchoCinco was great and it was an awesome episode!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Best line of the night: "Do all the body cavity searches you want!! All you're going to find is Tennessee RB Chris Johnson!"

Good first ep.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Best line of the night: "Do all the body cavity searches you want!! All you're going to find is Tennessee RB Chris Johnson!"
> 
> Good first ep.


that was a freaking great line!

and the fight over the stripper to get info out of her!

Felix Jones in the 2nd, she rightly shot that one down fast!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

That was a great line. I don't normally watch since I'm not really interested in fantasy sports (other than hockey), but this was pretty funny.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> that was a freaking great line!
> 
> and the fight over the stripper to get info out of her!
> 
> Felix Jones in the 2nd, she rightly shot that one down fast!


...and that's my slight issue with this show. Felix Jones in the 2nd?!? I just don't see anyone doing that. Not even Felix Jones.

They make the fantasy aspects a tad far-fetched sometimes. It should have been "Felix Jones in the 4th" as the stretch that the stripper corrected, not second.

Yeah, I nit-pick.

I enjoyed it. Didn't like the idiot who entered the league, and will enjoy when they let the wife in next year.

"She-Dre" was pretty funny.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

LOVE this show, laughed a ton in the opener, I hope they continue the good writing.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

This show has become one of my favorites.. Last year I was not sure on it early on, but now looking back was really funny. This season has been awesome, and this most recent episode beyond that.

I really love the Brother-In-Law... Just a really funny show.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

marksman said:


> This show has become one of my favorites.. Last year I was not sure on it early on, but now looking back was really funny. This season has been awesome, and this most recent episode beyond that.
> 
> I really love the Brother-In-Law... Just a really funny show.


totally agree, this show is really funny.... even the dweeby doctor is growing on me. The Dre!


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> totally agree, this show is really funny.... even the dweeby doctor is growing on me. The Dre!


Pass the Veal!!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

uncdrew said:


> ...and that's my slight issue with this show. Felix Jones in the 2nd?!? I just don't see anyone doing that. Not even Felix Jones.
> 
> They make the fantasy aspects a tad far-fetched sometimes. It should have been "Felix Jones in the 4th" as the stretch that the stripper corrected, not second.
> 
> Yeah, I nit-pick.


Again, they get the fantasy stuff wrong. Dude is agonizing and asking his wife if he should start Ricky Williams or Toby Gerhart?!? This is an 8-team league. Not only should you start neither, you should have neither on your team.

Boo!

Otherwise, damn funny episode. :up:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> Again, they get the fantasy stuff wrong. Dude is agonizing and asking his wife if he should start Ricky Williams or Toby Gerhart?!? This is an 8-team league. Not only should you start neither, you should have neither on your team.
> 
> Boo!
> 
> Otherwise, damn funny episode. :up:


and regardless of the player, they kept saying trade but then they would say drop him. If one of your best players is DRUNK, why would you drop him, trade or bench MAYBE but not drop 

and loved the Boldin comments, Anquan, Quan, Michelle Kwan, it made sense


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

:up:


...and since they've seen Antonio Gates and Ochocinco in two years, it actually makes sense.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The Schaffers, husband and wife creators of the show, did a thing on Fox Movie Channel were they are interviewed by Film School Students.

Was fairly interesting interview. Was funny to know that in their own Show Fantasy League last year, the Wife (you know the one who wants to be in the league), actually won their fantasy league.

Anyways, they talked about the NFL players thing, and nobody would do it, and then they got Antonio Gates to do it, and all of a sudden all these agents and managers were opening up access to their players.

They did the Ochocinco thing, and would love to bring in more players, but they say it is kind of hard to justify these random guys in the middle of the country regularly running into NFL players.

Dick Punch


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Rafi is AWESOME! I hope he sticks around. Best character EVER. I have not burst out laughing in a long time until this evening when he was on screen. LOVE HIM

RAFI-BOMB!!!!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I love it. Its like "Sunny" but with white collar characters.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Mmm...Lake Bell...naginta please!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

"White Knuckler, get over here!"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Love my Naginta!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

and football wise, they probably shot it later on, but loved they got the Ryan Grant injury in!!!!

Great episode!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

This show is awesome... Intersting to see despite their protestations that it would not make a lot of sense, that they have been able to shoe-horn some more NFL players in.

The Naginta thing and the Whites Only party was great.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Finally caught up on this show. It's great. Taco is hilarious.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That dummies book bit was awesome!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Just watched the final 2 episodes. What a great season. "Draids"...love it!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The whole season was great. There were some truly classic episodes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I watched it last night too. While there's always some outrageous silliness (pretty much anything involving Taco), the show never fails to crack me up. Any word on a season 3? I'd love to see The League, baseball edition  as a summer show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did love how Taco actually got into FF...even if it turned out to be misguided. It did make for a hilarious scene!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This is the second show that glorified the old Crown Vic. You KNEW he was going to pull over some hottie with that car


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Loved the end scene when he rescued everyone as the fake cop but Ruxin

Show is so great


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The fear boner was my favorite...


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Before the episode I was looking to buy a crown vic. It's a 2001 ex-sheriff car white in color and still has the spot light on the drivers door.


----------

